# Study with rates of honey consumption by temperature?



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

40º F. is bandied about as the temperature for the lowest rate of honey consumption, and I kind of recall seeing a graph with 40º F as being the low point, but for the life of me I can't find the original study or that graph.

Does anyone know of the study of which I speak?

Thanks,
Tony P.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?247860-Energy-Consumption-Chart


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you BC! I searched for honey consumption, temperature, honey consumption by temperature - but not ENERGY. Yours was the post that I remember reading.

Thank you again!

Tony P.


----------

